# despues (él/ella/este/esta) va a comenzar (Gender neutral pronouns)



## DiegoUOAS

it is assumed that if i say "a person" is any person, doesn't matter the gender because i'm generalising.

my paragraph is the following:

- A person may bear this for a month but then (it/he/she/they/?) will start to miss (its, his, her, their,?) old life as a common citizen.

- Una persona puede soportar esto por un mes, pero despues (el/ella/este/esta) va a comenzar a extrañar su vida como un ciudadano común.

hope you understood and help me please 

Post edited to include the original phrase in Spanish.
Thread moved to Sp-En Grammar forum.
Thank you,
aloofsocialite
moderator


----------



## Sleptikal

To avoid gender confusion, you can put
>> _Some people may bear this for a month but then they'll_(...)

If you want to be specific,
>> (...)_then he/she_(...) and use the corresponding possessive.

Or just _use aforesaid _and _the,
>> A person may bear this for a month but then the aforesaid one will start to miss the old life as a common citizen._


----------



## Amapolas

No uses it para personas. Los otros son todos válidos. 

Tradicionalmente se usaba he/him para uso genérico, como en castellano también usamos el masculino. Y a menudo también they/their aun cuando fuera singular, auqnue siempre hubo gente que objetó esto último, si bien ya lo usaba Shakespeare. 

Hoy en día está muy en boga poner _he/she_, _he or she_, e inclusive usar el femenino como neutro, según vi en un hilo reciente.


----------



## DiegoUOAS

si, yo tambien he visto que dicen he/she pero me parece que eso quita atencion al tema. no lo quiero usar. Prefiero algo como they/their. en español me parece que tambien hay problema XD, pero para  posesivo no hay problema en español.

- Una persona puede soportar esto por un mes, pero despues (el/ella/este/esta) va a comenzar a extrañar su vida como un ciudadano común.


----------



## Lih_Uruguay

Si bien he/she está como muy a la moda ahora, yo iría por un plural, como recomendaron anteriormente, para evitar tener que escribir "he/she" cada vez. sds.


----------



## Amapolas

DiegoUOAS said:


> - Una persona puede soportar esto por un mes, pero despues (el/ella/este/esta) va a comenzar a extrañar su vida como un ciudadano común.



Aquí puedes muy bien prescindir del pronombre; quedará claro y es como naturalmente lo diríamos la mayoría: ...pero después comenzará a extrañar...


----------



## Masood

I prefer *s/he*. It's easier to write.


----------



## jannr

The he/she/they question makes most native English speakers/writers feel awkward. Like Massod, I often use _s/he_, but if you do, then you still may need _him/her_. Many female writers and those who want to be especially politically correct use _she_ and _her exclusively_, but that will probably annoy the grumpy old men who will be reading your translation. If you use the gender neutral _they/them_, you may have difficulty later on fitting a plural subject or object into the sentence.  What a mess!  

I would say, think about the audience for this piece of writing. In most cases, readers will not be offended by the exclusive use of masculine pronouns. He/she, him/her will show them that the company/organization is sensitive to the fact that its users and your readers are not all male.


----------



## jilar

Lo mejor es que uses el plural, para eso está (si estás diciendo "una persona" como si dices "cualquier persona", debe valerte decir "las personas"). Y te olvidas de tener que andar escribiendo cosas que, por escrito entendemos, pero a la hora de leer, o una vez hablando, nadie dice *he/she*, o *s/he* ... es más creo que en la escuela aún no enseñan cómo han de leerse esos códigos.
Pasan cosas así desde que empezó la moda de escribir en español cosas como: niñ@, chic@, ... ¿cómo se lee eso? ¿niñarroba, chicarroba? ... Da risa.
Puestos a buscar códigos y ser lo más sencillos, también alguien puede empezar a escribir SH o HS como abreviaturas de "he or she" y "she or he", cada cual el que más le guste.


----------



## Amapolas

jilar said:


> Lo mejor es que uses el plural, para eso está (si estás diciendo "una persona" como si dices "cualquier persona", debe valerte decir "las personas"). Y te olvidas de tener que andar escribiendo cosas que, por escrito entendemos, pero a la hora de leer, o una vez hablando, nadie dice *he/she*, o *s/he* ... es más creo que en la escuela aún no enseñan cómo han de leerse esos códigos.
> *Bueno, en algunos casos es más sencillo, comienzas con "people" y sigues en plural. Pero en otras ocasiones hay que tomar una decisión. *
> 
> Pasan cosas así desde que empezó la moda de escribir en español cosas como: niñ@, chic@, ... ¿cómo se lee eso? ¿niñarroba, chicarroba? ... Da risa. *Concuerdo. *
> 
> Puestos a buscar códigos y ser lo más sencillos, también alguien puede empezar a escribir SH o HS como abreviaturas de "he or she" y "she or he", cada cual el que más le guste.


----------



## chileno

En castellano:

- Una persona puede soportar esto por un mes, pero después *ella* va a comenzar a extrañar su vida como *un* ciudadan*o* común.

En inglés:

- A person may bear this for a month but then *he or she *will start to miss *his or her* old life as a common citizen.

Esto es lo que he entendido como correcto. Quizás estoy equivocado.


----------



## analect

Jannr ha dado el mejor repuesto. Hay muchas opciones en Ingles, y la decisión depende en la audiencia y en el gusto de escritor.


----------



## Sendro Páez

analect said:


> Jannr ha dado *la* mejor *respuesta*. Hay muchas opciones en *inglés*, y la decisión depende *de* la audiencia y *d*el gusto de*l* escritor.



Personalmente, detesto la inclusión de símbolos raros en la escritura. Dejar de vivir en cuevas para, en apenas unos pocos miles de años, escribir cosas como "amig@s" es tristísimo. ¿Qué será lo próximo? ¿La dieta caníbal? ¿Los sacrificios a los dioses? ¿Vivir pendientes de un _smartphone_?

La opción inglesa propuesta por Masood no me parece menos envilecedora. No es mi idioma, pero no me gusta.

Perdonadme, una alumna me llamó hace unos meses "integrista del idioma" y aún no me he recuperado.


----------



## jilar

Sendro Páez said:


> ...
> Perdonadme, una alumna me llamó hace unos meses "integrista del idioma" y aún no me he recuperado.


Menos mal que no te llamó "integrist*o" *
O pregúntale cómo diría al leer _integrist@_

Lo último que vi relacionado con este tema es saludar a la gente diciendo:
Hola a tod*Es.*

Y el mismo autor no se queda ahí, ya que sigue:
_A mí, como supongo que a muchEs_ ...

Bueno, el único consuelo es que si la evolucion de la lengua es para llegar a eso, pues ya iremos evolucionando con ella


----------



## analect

@Sendro Páez, me entretuvo mucho su mensaje. Muchas gracias para las correcciones de mi Español, lo cual estoy seguro es terrible. Casi nunca lo he estudiado en una clase formal, y siempre estoy alegre cuando alguien toma el tiempo a corregir mis errores.

A mi también, la gramática, las formas, y el estético de mi idioma son muy importantes. Cuando escribi que en Ingles hay muchas opciones, estaba escribiendo sobre lo que es aceptable y común, no sobre lo que me gusta. 

Bueno, tal vez no soy tan integrista como usted, pero estoy acuerdo que "he/she" y "s/he" son muy feos, y nunca lo uso mi mismo. Para mi la problema no es que los símbolos son raros (me gusta mucho el uso del & para "and," lo cual es bastante venerable), sino el sonido: "he/she" suena terrible, y "s/he" aún no es claro como pronunciarlo. Supongo que debe pronunciarlo "she-he" que también suene feo, y el feidad multiplica _ad absurdum_ cuando una oración incluye varias pronombres, como "He/she will repent his/her choice of pronouns, as his/her sentences grow increasingly ludicrous." 

No me molesta si alguien quiere usar el tradicional "he" y "him," lo cual tiene el valor de tradición, pero lo que hago mi mismo es intercambiar entre "he" y "she" a mi capricho. Por supuesto, no uso diferentes géneros para la misma persona, sino para diferentes personas. Por ejemplo: "The modern atheist is frequently as dogmatic in his denial of all metaphysics as the religious person is in her insistence on a particular metaphysics."


----------



## SevenDays

The other option is simply to do away with the pronoun altogether:

_A person may bear this for a month but then will start missing the old life as a common citizen_

It's understood that the subject of "will start missing" is "a person".


----------



## chileno

SevenDays said:


> The other option is simply to do away with the pronoun altogether:
> 
> _A person may bear this for a month but then will start missing the old life as a common citizen_
> 
> It's understood that the subject of "will start missing" is "a person".



Tal cual en castellano también.


----------



## Sendro Páez

analect said:


> @Sendro Páez, me entretuvo mucho su mensaje. Muchas gracias p*or* las correcciones de mi *e*spañol, *el* cual estoy seguro *de que* es terrible. Casi nunca lo he estudiado en una clase formal, y siempre *estoy alegre me alegra* cuando alguien *se* toma el tiempo *de* corregir mis errores.
> 
> *Para* m*í* también, la gramática, las formas*,* y *la* estétic*a* de mi idioma son muy importantes. Cuando escrib*í* que en *inglés* hay muchas opciones, estaba escribiendo sobre lo que es aceptable y común, no sobre lo que me gusta.
> 
> Bueno, tal vez no soy tan integrista como usted, pero estoy acuerdo *en* que "he/she" y "s/he" son muy feos, y nunca lo uso mi mismo. Para m*í el* problema no es que los símbolos *sean* raros (me gusta mucho el uso del & para "and*",* lo cual es bastante venerable), sino el sonido: "he/she" suena terrible*,* y "s/he" aún no *está* claro c*ó*mo pronunciarlo. Supongo que debe pronunciar*se* "she-he" *aun*que también suene feo, y *la fealdad se* multiplica _ad absurdum_ cuando una oración incluye varias pronombres, como "He/she will repent his/her choice of pronouns, as his/her sentences grow increasingly ludicrous*".*
> 
> No me molesta si alguien quiere usar el tradicional "he" y "him*",* lo cual tiene el valor de *la* tradición, pero lo que *yo* hago mi mismo es intercambiar *variar* entre "he" y "she" a mi capricho. Por supuesto, no uso diferentes géneros para la misma persona, sino para diferentes personas. Por ejemplo: "The modern atheist is frequently as dogmatic in his denial of all metaphysics as the religious person is in her insistence on a particular metaphysics [Hey, I do know that guy! He is a friend of mine!]*".*


----------



## DiegoUOAS

bueno como todos dijeron, lo que yo voy a hacer es un projecto, el cual ya me lo memorizé y lo presento mañana, voy a hablar, asi que no creo que se use she/he hablado, pienso que eso es mas correcto para escritor hacia lector.

Yo opté por corregir esa parte de mi dialogo y puse:

"A person may bear this for about a month, but then that person will start to miss his old life as a common citizen"

no se si estara bien. en este dialogo hablo some la fama. "The price of being a public figure"

Mi pregunta ahora es.... en ingles tambien hay generos para las cosas o no? porque en un libro leí que cuando los anglohablantes se refieren a las embarcaciones como femenino.

el texto decia: "Despite her clumsy design the Aorai (a kind of ship or bote) was easy to handle"


----------



## analect

@Sendro Páez, mil gracias! Esto es muy útil! Quiero que sepas que estoy estudiando las correcciones con diligencia.

@DiegoUOAS, en general las cosas en ingles no tienen géneros. No obstante, es verdad que se puede usar los prenombres femeninos para navíos, astronaves, y a veces coches y otros vehículos también. Este uso no es tan común ahora como en días antes, pero todavía es bastante común. Es tambien posible usar los prenombres femeninos para otras maquinas (como armas), pero este es un efecto muy especifico que no debes usar si no lo entiendes muy bien. Este uso (de pronombres femeninos para maquinas afuera de navíos y astronaves) tiene el sentido de un hombre hablando sobre algo que ama, como la maquina es para el como una mujer: bella, elegante, sexy, querida. Hay otros situaciones donde tal vez pudiera dar géneros a cosas, pero son aun mas idiomáticos.


----------



## DiegoUOAS

@analect , muchas gracias, me ayudaste a entender, pero aun me quedo con muchas dudas.


----------



## analect

Bueno, creo que puedo aclararlo.

En inglés, usamos "it" para cosas y "he/she" para personas, así que, cuando usamos "he/she" para una cosa (o una animal) estamos tratándolo mas como una persona. Y cuando usamos "it" para una animal o aun para una persona, estamos tratándolo mas como un objeto. 

Comparemos esos dos ejemplos: 
"We tried to climb back onto the ship, but it kept rocking so badly in the waves that we couldn't get a hold."
"The Hyperion set sail from New York on May 25th. She is expected to arrive in Tahiti on the 3rd."
En la primera oración, estamos viendo el barco como un objeto, y solemos usar "it." No sería incorrecto usar "she" aquí, pero suena un poco antiguo. En la secunda oración, estamos llamando el barco por su nombre ("The Hyperion"), y es como estamos dándolo el respeto de una persona, un ser conocido y querido. Así que solemos usar "she."

De eso podemos entender otros usos de pronombres he/she para cosas. Si me gusta mucho mi coche, si es un objeto muy importante a mi, quizás usaré "she" para ella, para expresar me cariño. En la misma manera, podría usar "she" para cualquier posesión que me importa mucho. Pero también usamos a veces "he/she" para una cosa que nos molesta mucho, pero que nos molesta en la manera de algo vivo, algo malicioso o travieso. Por ejemplo, damos nombres a grandes tormentas ("Hurricane Sandy", etc.), y luego a veces usamos pronombres he/she para ellas. Pero esto es un recurso estilístico. No es el modo normal.

Para animales, puede escoger. Si estamos hablando sobre una mascota, siempre usamos "he/she," pero si estamos hablando sobre, por ejemplo, una mosca, solemos usar "it." Pero, si estamos contando una historia en que la mosca es una personaje, vamos a usar "he/she," y si estamos hablando sobre el perro de nuestro vecino que odiamos, quizás vamos a llamarlo "it"-- pero esto es muy agresivo. En un ejemplo aun mas extremado, alguien que odia los niños puede usar "it" para un niño que le esta molestando. Pero esto es mas como algo que diría un malo en una película de Disney o quizás una broma que algo que una verdadera persona diría en serio.

Espero que este puede ayudarte.


----------



## jilar

Resumiendo, Diego:
Lo formal, lo que enseñan en Oxford , es usar IT para animales o cosas.
Para las personas sus respectivos HE, SHE, HIS, HER, HIM.
Si sigues esta pauta nadie debería levantar la ceja mientras tú te expresas, simplemente lo haces de la manera formal.

Ahora bien, coloquialmente, la gente en el día a día, hablando, o escribiendo un cuento/libro pueden:
-Personificar a animales u objetos: Los animales tienen sexo, entonces en caso de referirse a un perro (macho) dirán HE, caso de una perra SHE (Sobre todo cuando a ese animal le tenemos aprecio, cariño, estima, como por ejemplo a nuestra mascota)
Caso de un barco, un barco no tiene sexo como lo puede tener un animal, lo tradicional es usar SHE, durante toda la vida los marineros fueron hombres/varones. La lógica me dice que hoy en día hay mujeres que hacen tareas que antiguamente hacían los hombres, es decir, hay marineras hoy en día, en teoría ellas, las mujeres marineras, podrían referirse a un barco como HE, personificando y haciendo ver la relación de "amor", "cariño", "estima" que puede haber entre un hombre y una mujer. Los homosexuales no sé qué alternativan prefieren. Y otras tendencias sexuales, vete tú a saber.
Lo mismo para un coche, el varón que aprecia su coche dirá (she), y la mujer, a mi modo de ver, tiene la posibilidad de usar HE.

En el tema sobre barcos, sé que es muy tradicional personificarlos y siempre en femenino, incluso las mujeres. Por ejemplo conozco a varias mujeres que tienen uno o varios kayaks (son barcos o botes al fin y al cabo) y usan SHE para referirse a ese kayak en concreto.

-Cosificar personas: Situación típica, cuando alguien te molesta o te desagrada, una persona que en ese momento no te causa afecto, por así decirlo. A modo de insulto o para desacreditarlo.


----------



## DiegoUOAS

ya entendi  gracias a todos! 

"A person may bear this for about a month, but then that person will start to miss his old life as a common citizen"

estara bien lo que al final dije en mi proyecto?

para no hacerla dificil, puse "that person" y luego puse "his" para no complicarme la vida, porque me parece que masculino es mas generalizado, o tal vez eso es espanenglish.


----------



## Amapolas

El masculino es el más tradicional. Te lo podrán discutir por todas las cosas que se dijeron maás arriba, pero nadie te puede decir que esté mal.


----------



## analect

DiegoUOAS said:


> "A person may bear this for about a month, but then that person will start to miss his old life as a common citizen"



I think it sounds better this way: "A person may bear this for a month, but then *he* will start to miss his old life as a common citizen."

Once you've committed to the male pronoun, you might as well get full use out of it. In general, when writing in English, always use a pronoun rather than a noun whenever you can do so without producing ambiguity. Just as in Spanish you generally would not use a subject pronoun unless the sentence were ambiguous without it, in English you generally would not repeat a noun unless the sentence were ambiguous with only a pronoun.


----------

